

Chrome shows off recent additions: web components, remote android debug, & more - sean_lynch
http://www.chromium.org/developers/meet-the-web-platform-companion

======
cageface
It makes me sad to read about all these cool features that I'm going to have
to wait 4 years to use on any real websites.

~~~
atesti
Or go back more than 4 years and use IE 5.5 ;-) Remember those HTC files?

------
erikpukinskis
Web components seems bizarre to me. Web developers are moving away from the
multiple requests per page model, towards sprites and asset packaging. Web
components seem like a step backward, especially given that all of the web
frameworks have robust templating solutions.

Am I missing some key need here?

~~~
abraham
Looking at the Web Components overview it doesn't add any addition request
unless you build it that way. It basically seems to add HTML templating and a
cleaner API for working with events and modifying nodes.

~~~
Groxx
And scoped styles (including only _optionally_ inheriting styles from the
parents) and events, which seem like they could be _phenomenally_ helpful for
widget libraries. You have to be careful with site-wide CSS to avoid styling,
for example, a jQueryUI widget. With this, there would be zero conflicts,
unless you explicitly allow them.

------
miniatureape
The remote debugging is long past due. If google wants to push the mobile web
and Android they need to step it up. Their browser is awful compared to the
iphone's and the tooling isn't there. It's a place Android could really excel
and, as a mobile web dev and Android user, it's been really disappointing to
watch them sqaunder the opportunity.

~~~
magicalist
Huh? They do need to step it up if mobile web apps are ever going to be a
decent experience, the Android browser has been sometimes sufficient but never
stellar, but isn't "stepping it up" exactly what remote debugging (and the new
chrome) is? How is that squandering anything? Are you just mixing tenses?

Mobile safari certainly isn't a good example for tooling, though remote
debugging is apparently there waiting to be enabled:
[http://atnan.com/blog/2011/11/17/enabling-remote-
debugging-v...](http://atnan.com/blog/2011/11/17/enabling-remote-debugging-
via-private-apis-in-mobile-safari/)

~~~
miniatureape
> but isn't "stepping it up" exactly what remote debugging (and the new
> chrome) is?

Yes, which is why I said it's long past due.

